# Stufenschaltwerk mit der Logo machbar



## iRazzoR (5 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe mich etwas ehrgeizig an ein Projekt getraut, das mich etwas überholt hat. Als erstes zur Anlage gesteuert werden sollen Kompressoren insgesamt 3 Stück. Wobei der erste Kompressor einen Frequenzumrichter bekommt. Die Anlage soll also konstant einen druck von 5 Bar halten. Sollte dieser 5 Bar überschreiten wird als erstes der Fu Kompressor eingeschaltet und je nach Last mit einem PI Regler (0-10V) angesteuert. sollte die Leistung nicht reichen und der Kompressor schon 120 sec laufen soll die nächste Stufe eingeschaltet werden und der Fu Kompressor wieder auf 3 V Ansteuerung abfallen, dass selbe dann eben mit Stufe 3. Natürlich sollen die Stufen bei Unterschreitung der 5 Bar auch wieder so rausgenommen werden. Ist dieses Projekt mit der Logo Realisierbar oder ist das zu komplex?

Stichpunkte
-5 Bar überschritten -120 Sec Countdown - Fu Start - Fu erreicht 10 V Ansteuerung -
-120 Sec. später Fu - auf - 3V - Kompressor 2 Start. - Fu erreicht 10 V Ansteuerung -
-120 Sec. später Fu - auf - 3V - Kompressor 3 Start.

-5 Bar unterschritten Fu - Regelt runter - Komp 2 aus - Komp 3 aus.

Sollte der Fu mal ausfallen muss der rest Trotzdem angehen... Das nächste Problem =) 

Ich hoffe ich finde einige die mir weiterhelfen können meine ersten Ansätze sind irgendwie zum scheitern verurteilt. Habe trotzdem mal die Datei angehangen. Ist erst mal nur für 2 Kompresoren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Micha


----------



## Heinileini (6 Oktober 2020)

Kann es sein, dass Du die Begriffe überschreiten und unterschreiten genau vertauscht hast?

PS:
Welcher ist der Kompressor in dem Satz "sollte die Leistung nicht reichen und der Kompressor schon 120 sec laufen"? Der jeweils letzte, der dazugeschaltet wurde?

Welche Leistung haben die 3 Motoren? Der FU-Motor müsste, wenn ich den WunschZettel richtig interpretiere, gut 30% mehr als jeder der beiden anderen haben.


----------



## iRazzoR (6 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Heinileini,
es ist genau so gemeint wie es geschrieben ist. Ich regel den druck vor dem Kompressor/Verdichter. 
Es wird von dem Führungskompressor ausgegangen (das ist der Fu-Kompressor). 
Alle 3 haben je eine El. Leistung von 7.5 kw. Der erste Kompressor kann von 30-87 Hz mit derm Fu angesteuert werden (0-10V). Werde allerdings wegen dem Extrem lauten Lärmpegel bei 87 HZ das ganze bei max. 60 HZ belassen.




Das währe der Kreis nur mit 1 Kompressor und die Eco platte kannst du weg lassen. 
Ich habe mittlerweile die funktion mit dem Schieberegister gefunden. Damit sieht das ganze schon mal etwas besser in der Funktion aus =). 
Ich hoffe mit den infos kannst du jetzt etwas anfangen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Micha


----------



## Heinileini (6 Oktober 2020)

iRazzoR schrieb:


> 1. Ich regel den druck vor dem Kompressor/Verdichter.
> 
> 2. Alle 3 haben je eine El. Leistung von 7.5 kw.
> 
> 3. Der erste Kompressor kann von 30-87 Hz mit dem Fu angesteuert werden (0-10V). Werde allerdings wegen dem extrem lauten Lärmpegel bei 87 Hz das ganze bei max. 60 Hz belassen.


Zu 1.:
Irgendwie scheint mir der "Regelsinn" verdreht zu sein. Der Druck ist schon zu niedrig und soll durch die Regelung noch weiter verringert werden bzw. er ist zu hoch und soll dann noch weiter erhöht werden?

Zu 3.:
Wenn Du nur bis 60 Hz ausnutzt, bleibt die Leistung des FU-Stranges dann nicht geringer, als die der beiden anderen?

Zu 2.:
Du schreibst davon, dass der FU-Strang mit ca. 30% der Leistung seine Arbeit fortsetzt, sobald ein weiterer Strang aktiviert wird.
Klingt für mich einigermassen sinnvoll. Aber, wenn der FU-Strang nicht bzw. nur allzu knapp die Leistung eines der beiden anderen erreichen kann, wodurch soll dann ein weiterer Strang dazugeschaltet werden? Bzw. ist der zu erwartende Sprung durch das Dazuschalten nicht zu gross, um eine brauchbare Regelung zu erreichen? Fehlt mir hier das Verständnis des unter 1. genannten Problems?


----------



## iRazzoR (6 Oktober 2020)

Es ist eine Kälteanlage. 
Dort wird durch das einspritzen eines Flüssigen Mediums mit hohem druck  die Kälte erzeugt. -> Nach dem Einsprizen Teilweise Flüssig aber mit  einem Geringerem druck. 
Ich muss den Druck nach dem Einspritzventil (zeichnung oben Buchstabe E)  konstant hallten. Das ist eben der Druck vor dem Kompressor. Dieser  Druck muss dann angehoben werden.

Wenn ich nur z.b. 10 kw Kälteleistung benötige muss der 1 Kompressor nur  mit bsp. 45 Hz Laufen. Brauche ich aber z.b. 20 kw Kälteleistung laufen  der Fu (mit 30HZ) und der kompressor 2.  Die werte sind jetzt alle  ausgedacht deswegen werden die Leistungen nicht ganz stimmen aber das  ist der Sinn hinter der Schaltung.

zu 2. wenn ich den bis 87 Hz Laufen lasse hören sich die Maschienen schlimmer an wie ein Automotor mit schrauben im Brennraum.


zu 3. durch die Zeitverzögerrung baut sich genug Leistung auf damit die Maschienen mit der erhöten leistung laufen können. Das kann man im Nachhinein aber noch am Fu variieren ob man den dann bis 65 oder 70 hz laufen lässt. Wenn die Maschienen zu viel tackten würde ich das aber nur ändern.


----------



## Helenawe (6 Oktober 2020)

iRazzoR schrieb:


> zu 2. wenn ich den bis 87 Hz Laufen lasse hören sich die Maschienen schlimmer an wie ein Automotor mit schrauben im Brennraum.





Der angeschlossene Motor kann so eine maximale Spannung von 3 x 230V erhalten. 


Bei kleinen Schaltfrequenzen kann man die Schaltfrequenz deutlich hören


ist ein Betrieb mit erweitertem Ankerstellbereich bis 87 Hz interessant.


----------



## iRazzoR (6 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Helenawe,

Eigentlich habe ich bis jetzt die Erfahrung gemacht das es Absolut ausreicht die Motoren bis 60Hz zu Benutzen. Die meisten Maschienen sind ja bis 60Hz gebaut. 
Da muss ich dann den Ankerstellbereich nicht erweitern. Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist wieso ich die Schaltfrequenz hören soll ? also ich habe ja schon mehrere Anlagen in Betrieb allerdings mit Fertig Reglern also nicht mit einer Sps dort höre ich jetzt auch keine Frequenzen. 

genaue Motor Daten

Motorversion1Motorspannung (weitere auf Anfrage)380-420V Y-3-50HzMax. Betriebsstrom13.6 A
Anlaufstrom (Rotor blockiert)62.2 AMax. Leistungsaufnahme7,6 kW


----------



## Heinileini (7 Oktober 2020)

iRazzoR schrieb:


> Nach dem Einsprizen Teilweise Flüssig aber mit  einem Geringerem druck. Ich muss den Druck nach dem Einspritzventil (zeichnung oben Buchstabe E)  konstant hallten. Das ist eben der Druck vor dem Kompressor. Dieser  Druck muss dann angehoben werden.


Für mich liest sich das so: 
Wird der Druck zu gering, muss er erhöht werden, indem die KompressorLeistung erhöht wird.
Wird der Druck zu hoch, muss er verringert werden, indem die KompressorLeistung vermindert wird.
Einverstanden?

Bei mir ist jetzt (vermutlich) der Groschen gefallen, woraus sich die 3 V ergeben, auf die der FU-Kompressor heruntergeregelt werden soll: das ergibt sich aus der minimalen Frequenz von 30 Hz, mit der der Kompressor 1 betrieben werden soll?
Muss die LOGO auch dafür sorgen, dass der FU-Motor gestoppt wird, wenn der Regler meint, er müsse eigentlich mit weniger als 30 Hz betrieben werden?

Habe mal was gebastelt, ohne Regler, nur zum Simulieren. Wegen des Simulierens, habe ich Rampen integriert. B003, B006, B007, B012, AQ2, AM4, AM5 und AM6 können entfallen - sie dienen nur dazu, die GesamtLeistung der 3 Kompressoren zu simulieren - dann muss der Ausgang von B011 direkt auf AQ1 und auf den Eingang von B016 verdrahtet werden.

Der Ausgang des "imaginären" Reglers wird mit AI1 von Hand simuliert, d.h. es wird hier ein Wert von 0 .. 330 eigestellt. 

Die gewünschten VerzögerungsZeiten von 120 s habe ich zum Testen mit 12 s vorgegeben (B009 für den FU-Motor und B010 für Motor 2). 







Anhang anzeigen FuMotMot2.lsc.pdf

	

		
			
		

		
	
 >>>===> nach dem Herunterladen '.pdf' entfernen!


----------



## iRazzoR (7 Oktober 2020)

ich muss das mir Morgen in aller Ruhe angucken das ist für 1 uhr in der Nacht zu viel =) Danke das du dich damit befasst werde mich in die Steuerung morgen nach Feierabend einarbeiten.




> Für mich liest sich das so:
> Wird der Druck zu gering, muss er erhöht werden, indem die KompressorLeistung erhöht wird.
> Wird der Druck zu hoch, muss er verringert werden, indem die KompressorLeistung vermindert wird.
> Einverstanden?



Der Druck erhöt sich von alleine durch die funktion der Kälteanlage. Wenn der Druck steigt muss der Kompressor mehr Leistung bringen.
Wenn der Druck fällt muss er weniger Leistung bringen.

Der Fu regelt nur bis 30hz runter wenn also 0.1 v anliegen wird der mit 30 hz angesteuert. Um den kompressor 1 abzuschalten gibt es einen Freigabe kontakt.


----------

